# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Ból pleców pod łopatkami po schyleniu głowy

## itf86688ugi7

Mam silny ból pleców pod łopatkami. Charakterystyczne jest to, że ból się nasila jeżeli próbuję schylić głowę w dół jakbym chciał dotknąć brodą klatki piersiowej. 

Ból wystąpił drugi raz. Za pierwszym razem powstał w nocy, trwał kilka dni zmniejszając się stopniowo. Drugi raz pojawił się w ciągi dnia przy niewielkim wysiłku.

Ktoś może polecić jakieś ćwiczenia na taki ból? Ewentualnie jak on się nazywa żebym mógł poszukać jakiś ćwiczeń na jego temat?

----------


## anetkab

Brzmi jak nerwobóle. Dużo siedzisz i stukasz w klawiaturę? Wizyta u fizjoterapeuty wskazana  :Smile:

----------


## rysiek301

o czym to forum, o bólu czy pisaniu?

----------


## rysiek301

może być i tak

----------

